# Curious about Noah's Pedigree



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I will put the sire and dam in for you. Then you may get some info.


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm not seeing the parents pull up on k9data so it's possible the breeder didn't enter them. Do you want to send me a copy of the pedigree and I'll add it for you?


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I put your sire and dam in. You will have to create a free account to edit and put in the info. If you put their names in the search on the home page you will see them.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Christen113 said:


> I'm not seeing the parents pull up on k9data so it's possible the breeder didn't enter them. Do you want to send me a copy of the pedigree and I'll add it for you?


I don't have a copy of his Pedigree yet. Was waiting to figure out his registered name first. I didn't know if there was some AKC database that's searchable by registration number?


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I added his parents. Your right you won't beable to add him until you get the papers. I didn't see any info coming up for his parents.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Once you send in your paperwork they will send you an email copy of his certificate. Then in about a week or two you should get the actual one in the mail.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

On your registration paperwork,what is the registration # for Noah?


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

sheetssm said:


> on your registration paperwork,what is the registration # for noah?


sr86369701


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

You will have to keep us updated if you find out any cool info.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Here is the Noah's brother's page: Pedigree: Jasper's Proud Reminder "Remi"


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Thank you! Remy was the biggest boy in the litter. So, I don't really know how to navigate, but it doesn't really tell me much, does it? A rich history of BYB's? (tongue in cheek).


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

On the above pedigree of Remi, click on 5 generation pedigree, it will pull up a few more ancestors. looks like there are European lines in there too. 

My very first golden has a pedigree with several unknowns as well - he still was a great dog, but he just did not live long enough.


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

Here's a pretty European champion  Pedigree: IntCh, GrChRus, ChGer, Rus, RKF, NRC, VDH, JChRu Fine Art Rudgieri Emperor

Growing up we had a wonderful, sweet golden from a BYB that lived to 14.5 and never had a health issue until a few weeks before she passed away


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

It is pretty cool to check out the pedigree on mom's side. Too bad there's not more on dad's side.


----------



## Coby Love (Apr 9, 2015)

Noah is so cute I can't stand it!


----------



## Flare's Sister :) (Feb 7, 2015)

Your Noah has a great pedigree in his mom's side. But why are there so many unknowns in his dad's pedigree? Did you ask your breeder about that? 
My pup too, has a wonderful pedigree on her dad's side and a good one in her mom's paternal side, there are a lot of unknowns in her mom's maternal side. I had asked the breeder about this and she said that all the dogs were great but just weren't registered with k9data (I believe everything she says, she's a great mentor!). Your pup is very cute!
Here's my dog's pedigree:- Pedigree: Bessies What A Love


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

When we put chloe in she had a great pedigree. But when I put our bridge boy name in his pedigree it all says unknown. Despite almost all the dogs in his pedigree having clearances. Chloes pedigree does not but they are still all in k9 data.


----------

